# CUBE AMS Pro 2008



## HarryM1 (15. September 2007)

Hallo,
befasse mich mit dem Kauf eines Fully. Inzwischen hab ich mich auf CUBE eingeschossen, nachdem ich auf dieses überzeugende Testergebnis für das AMS 125 in der Bike 05/2007 gestoßen bin.
Allerdings frag ich mich, ob ich nicht mit dem AMS PRO 100 besser bedient wäre vor dem Hintergrund des primären Einsatzbereichs meines künftigen Bikes: Straßen, Feld- und Waldwege, Trails durch heimische Wälder. 
Aber gerne würde ich mich auch mal - hoffentlich klappts mal - ins Mittelgebirge oder die Alpen "wagen". 
Das PRO 100 hat im Verhältnis zum AMS 125 bei gleichem Preis die besseren Komponenten, wiegt ein Kilo weniger, aber hat halt etwas weniger Federweg.

Auch für das AMS Pro spricht, dass diese im September noch verfügbar sein sollen, während ein schwarzes 125 erst im November geliefert werden könne.

Stimmen meine Argumente fürs PRO 100, oder hab ich irgenwas übersehen? Wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## norman68 (16. September 2007)

Moin

das 100er sollte dir auch reichen. Hab das 2005 Pro 8,5 tkm durchs gelände geritten und kann mich nicht darüber beschweren das da was nicht mit gegangen wär. Sollte also auch bei dir mit deiner Auswahl an Stecken die du meist fährst dicke reichen.

Ciao Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freddy_walker (16. September 2007)

HarryM1 schrieb:


> ... Straßen, Feld- und Waldwege, Trails durch heimische Wälder.
> Aber gerne würde ich mich auch mal - hoffentlich klappts mal - ins Mittelgebirge oder die Alpen "wagen"...



Dafür sollte für dich das 100er OK sein, hat mir bis jetzt auch sehr gute Dienste geleistet.

GRuß, F.


----------



## HarryM1 (16. September 2007)

Danke für Eure bestärkenden Antworten. Ich denke, dann soll es so sein, dass mein erstes Fully das AMS PRO ist. Werde mich wohl für die Louise-Varianten entscheiden.

Hat jemand die Info, wann dieses Bike lieferbar ist?


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. September 2007)

bin heute erst wieder das ams comp von meiner freundin gefahren, da mein stereo noch in der werkstatt steht  . 

für das was du fahren willst, ist das ams pro genau das richtige. bin das gleiche modell auch 1,5 jahre gefahren, bis der wunsch nach mehr federweg überhand genommen hat, und ich mir das stereo gegönnt hab. 

bin heute die gleichen trails wie mit dem stereo gefahren. alles kein problem, von daher kann ich dich zu deiner entscheidung nur beglückwünschen 

viel spaß mit deinem bike

hoerman


----------



## Dämon__ (16. September 2007)

Habe mir erst letzte Woche meins gekauft, ist ein AMS Messemodell bin bis jetzt nach 200km zufrieden.
Denke aber daran die hinteren Züge gleich richtig verlegen zu lassen!


----------



## schweffl (16. September 2007)

Hi,

das liest sich ja wunderbar. Ich möchte mir in den nächsten Tagen auch das Louis-Modell bestellen, wobei ich nur eine Veränderung vornehmen werde. Ich werde die Shimano-Schaltung gegen SRAM tauschen.

Ich habe hier noch eine gebrauchte X.9 Kombi liegen. Der Hauptgrund ist jedoch die Begeisterung für die SRAM.


----------



## patrese993 (17. September 2007)

schweffl schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das liest sich ja wunderbar. Ich möchte mir in den nächsten Tagen auch das Louis-Modell bestellen, wobei ich nur eine Veränderung vornehmen werde. Ich werde die Shimano-Schaltung gegen SRAM tauschen.
> 
> Ich habe hier noch eine gebrauchte X.9 Kombi liegen. Der Hauptgrund ist jedoch die Begeisterung für die SRAM.



naja gut, das ist ja nun Geschmackssache. Fahre die neue XT Gruppe (außer Bremsen) und bin schlichtweg begeistert


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. September 2007)

fahre an meinen bikes auch nur noch sram. gib nix besseres !!!


----------



## fatz (17. September 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> fahre an meinen bikes auch nur noch sram. gib nix besseres !!!



dto.

bei der 2008er xt haben sie aber anscheinend eine staerkere feder eingebaut. vielleicht
haben sie ja doch mal geschnallt.....

edit: hier noch die seite vom rose:
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=13859
scheint aber nur auf die schmale (shadow) version zuzutreffen.


----------



## patrese993 (17. September 2007)

kann gut sein, der Widerstand ist auch ein Stückchen höher und die Kette klettert fixer runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DERHIRSCH (17. September 2007)

Hi.
ich interressiere mich auch für das bike und wollte mal fragen ob es hält was es verspricht^^...
wie liegt die louise version preislich und sind die bikes auf der cube seite die 2008 er oder 2007er?  gibt es die 2008er version überhaupt schon zu haben?
wenn nein ab wann?

gruß


----------



## Dämon__ (17. September 2007)

Das AMS 100 Louis kommt zwischen 1500-2100, kommt drauf an halt wo du bestellst und was für Komponenten du dazu haben willst. 
Meins hat z.b. 1650 gekostet. 
Gebe am Anfang lieber nicht so viel aus weil diverse Teile sowieso nach einer Zeit rausfliegen wegen verschleiss, dann kann man sich die teuren Parts gönnen.


----------



## schweffl (17. September 2007)

Hi,

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du das AMS Pro Louise für 1650 bekommen hast.

Gib mir doch mal einen kleinen Tip. Der Listenpreis liegt bei 1999,- Euro.


----------



## Dämon__ (17. September 2007)

War ja auch kein Pro sondern das Messemodell!
Hatte sogar nur 1560â¬ gekostet.http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_pr/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Mountainbikes/MTB-Fullsuspensions-/Cube-LTD-AMS-Messemodell/~kid151/~tplprodukt_1/~prid505.htm


----------



## schweffl (17. September 2007)

Ja Gut, da hast da aber auch einen deutlichen Ausstattungsunterschied.


----------



## HarryM1 (17. September 2007)

DERHIRSCH schrieb:


> Hi.
> wie liegt die louise version preislich und sind die bikes auf der cube seite die 2008 er oder 2007er?  gibt es die 2008er version überhaupt schon zu haben?
> wenn nein ab wann?
> 
> gruß



Also. Auf der Cube Seite sind das alles schon 2008er Versionen. Die AMS PRO 2008 stehen inzwischen in den Läden, wobei erst die K18 Version verfügbar war und jetzt nach und nach die Louise hinzukommt. Zur K24 kann ich nix sagen.
Durch etwas recherchieren und anfragen bekommst Du sicherlich einen guten "persönlichen" Preis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryM1 (19. September 2007)

Es ist vollbracht. Nach wochenlanger Recherche - zugegeben ohne Qual - hab ich mir das AMS PRO Louise zugelegt...


----------



## cube xc4 (19. September 2007)

> Es ist vollbracht. Nach wochenlanger Recherche - zugegeben ohne Qual - hab ich mir das AMS PRO Louise zugelegt...




Schon geliefert ?? 
2008 Modell ??? 
Welche Farbe (rot-weiß) ??
Preis??


----------



## HarryM1 (20. September 2007)

Ja, am Dienstag persönlich bei MHW in Schwäbisch Hall abgeholt. Hab wohl eines der ersten Louise AMS 2008 erwischt. Schwarz! Wobei mich das Rotweiße auch angemacht hätte, nur will ich das Bike ein paar Jahre fahren und hatte die Befürchtung, mich an der Farbe satt zu sehen. Außerdem ist schwarz bei Nachrüstung/Ersatzteile unproblematisch.


----------



## cube xc4 (20. September 2007)

Ging was beim Preis ???


----------



## flyingcubic (21. September 2007)

wie schaut es mit dem gewicht des messe modells aus was wiegt der real?
kein herstellerangaben bitte die stimmen vorne und hinten nicht.

mit der ausstattung müste es eigentlich weniger als 1500 kosten


----------



## Dämon__ (21. September 2007)

Hi, meins wiegt noch komplett 14kg (mit eine normalen Personenwaage gewogen)  ,hätte auch nicht gedacht das es so schwer sein würde.
Aber habe ja noch mein anderes das ist um einiges Leichter. 
Muss aber hier mal sagen das es vom fahren her nicht merkst vielleicht erst nach Stunden 
Ich denke mit den Gewichtsangaben wird eh immer geflunkert, egal welcher Hersteller.


----------



## daniele024 (23. September 2007)

Hi,
hab seit letzte Woche das ams pro 100 Louise (2007). Konnte es fÃ¼r 1650â¬ (echt ein Hammerpreis fÃ¼r so ein Bike) nagelneu bei einem HÃ¤ndler erstehen.
Fahre im Ã¼brigen auch nur Feld-und Waldwege bzw. StraÃe und bin nach den ersten 100Km sehr zu frieden und finde es fÃ¼r diese beanspruchung absolut ausreichend (ist aber kein wunder bin vorher Univega bzw Focus gefahren, konnte also nur besser werden). Auch die XT- Schaltung macht bisher keine Probleme. MÃ¶chte aber demnÃ¤chst auf die 2008XT Modelle aufrÃ¼sten. Kann mir vieleicht mal jemand erklÃ¤ren was so besonderes an SRAM ist, konnte sie selbst noch nie testen?


----------



## norman68 (23. September 2007)

daniele024 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab seit letzte Woche das ams pro 100 Louise (2007). Konnte es für 1650 (echt ein Hammerpreis für so ein Bike) nagelneu bei einem Händler erstehen.
> Fahre im übrigen auch nur Feld-und Waldwege bzw. Straße und bin nach den ersten 100Km sehr zu frieden und finde es für diese beanspruchung absolut ausreichend (ist aber kein wunder bin vorher Univega bzw Focus gefahren, konnte also nur besser werden). Auch die XT- Schaltung macht bisher keine Probleme. Möchte aber demnächst auf die 2008XT Modelle aufrüsten. Kann mir vieleicht mal jemand erklären was so besonderes an SRAM ist, konnte sie selbst noch nie testen?



Hallo,

was ist besser

Audi oder BMW
Windows oder Linux
Internetexplorer oder Firefox

usw könnte ich noch lange so weiter machen.

Ist halt ein "Glaubenskrieg" für die einen ist das besser für die anderen dieses.
Ich für meine Teil fahr an all meinen Bikes Shimano und bin voll Zufrieden damit.

Ciao Norman

P.s.: Viel Spass noch mit dem Bike


----------



## schweffl (26. September 2007)

Hi,

ich habe mein AMS Pro heute bestellt.  Allerdings kommt mein AMS Pro mit SRAM zu mir. Ich bin absoluter SRAM-Fan und verzichte wo es geht auf Shimano.


----------



## HarryM1 (27. September 2007)

Glückwunsch!
Ich hab inzwischen doch sehr viele positive Statements zu den SRAM Komponenten  gelesen... Beim nächsten Bike wird vielleicht bei mir auch alles anders... Bisher bin ich aber mit der XT Ausstattung sehr zufrieden. Allerdings darf ich leider - mit einem nagelneuen PRO Louise im Keller - gerade pausieren, weil es mich am Wochenende in den heimischen Wäldern böse gelegt hat (u.a. Rippenfraktur).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitz (27. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich stehe auch vor dem Kauf eines neuen Bikes und habe mich (fast) für das AMS PRO 1oo entschieden. Einige Fragen habe ich noch, vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen:

- Die Unterschiede zwischen den Modellen K18 und Louise sind offensichtlich die Bremsen und die Laufräder. Lohnt der Mehrpreis dafür? 
- Habe hier im Forum gesehen, dass es beim 2007-Modell Probleme mit der Kabelverlegung am Hinterbau gibt. Sind diese Probleme beim aktuellen Modell behoben? Auf der Cube-Webseite ist das AMS PRO nämlich mit der gleichen Verlegung wie das alte 2007'er Modelle abgebildet.
- Die Gewichtsangaben des Herstellers sind ja sehr optimistisch. Kann mir jemand sagen, wieviel ein AMS PRO 100 in 20" oder 22" tatsächlich wiegt?

Ich bin neu hier und hoffe, dass diese Fragen nicht schon 100-Mal gestellt wurden...  ;-) 

Danke,
Michael


----------



## schweffl (27. September 2007)

Hi Michael,

mein Bekannter hat das K18 gekauft vor 14 Tagen. Dadurch wurde ich erst auf das Bike aufmerksam. Ich habe dann viel gelesen in verschiedensten Boards und im Internet.

Ergo kam ich zu dem Entschluß, dass die 150 mehr die mich das Louise-Modell kostet gut angelegt sind.

Das K18 von meinem Bekannten wiegt nach Lenker kürzen mit individueller Ausstattung 13,3kg. Ich gehe davon aus bzw. hoffe, dass die 12kg bei meinem nur knapp überschritten werden.


----------



## Dämon__ (27. September 2007)

Hi,
Ich fahre seit kurzem ein Messemodell also ein stück schwerer als das Pro meins wiegt kompl. 14 kg.
Ich für mich habe entschieden die Teile nach und nach auszutauschen,verschleißen doch sowieso irgendwann.
Und das mit der Zugverlegung ist immer noch aktuell,wird sich meiner Meinung nach auch nichts ändern.
Ist auch nicht Tragisch, die Züge einfach anders verlegen dann schleifen Sie nicht mehr.


----------



## Dämon__ (27. September 2007)

schweffl schrieb:


> Das K18 von meinem Bekannten wiegt nach Lenker kürzen mit individueller Ausstattung 13,3kg. Ich gehe davon aus bzw. hoffe, dass die 12kg bei meinem nur knapp überschritten werden.



Was für eins soll das den sein?


----------



## mitz (28. September 2007)

> Ergo kam ich zu dem Entschluß, dass die 150 mehr die mich das Louise-Modell kostet gut angelegt sind.



Worin genau unterscheiden sich denn die K18 und die Louise?
Fahre im Moment noch ein altes und vollkommen überfordertes Merida-Crossbike mit Cantilever-Bremsen, da wäre ich über ne gute V-Brake vermutlich schon froh!  

Und was macht den Laufradsatz aus? Gewicht? Über den den DT Swiss XRC180 habe ich im Internet nichts gefunden, ist das eine Sonderanfertigung für Cube?


----------



## schweffl (28. September 2007)

@ch666666

Es ist ein 2008er K18.

@mitz

Ein Blick auf die Cube Homepage informiert ungemein. Das Louise Modell hat wie der Name schon sagt Magura Louise Bremsen, einen  DTSwiss Systemlaufradsatz komplett XT-Ausstattung und ist kanpp ein 1/2 kg leichter.

Wobei bei mir, wie schon geschrieben, die XT-Schaltung durch SRAM X.9 ersetzt wird. Dann folgt nur noch eine Carbon Stütze sowie Carbonlenker (Wenn wieder Geld übrig ist).


----------



## fatz (28. September 2007)

carbonstuetze wuerd ich mir gut ueberlegen. mein stereo hat eine syntace p6 serienmaessig
drin und die ist mittlerweise doch uebel zerkratzt, weil man halt nicht immer ein feuchtes
wattebaeuschchen zum abwischen da hat, wenn man sie vorm dowhill reinschieben will.
schaut zwar echt nett aus das teil, aber das carbon innen (ich weis: da sieht man's aber 
nicht) und aussen gescheit hart eloxiert waer sinnvoller.


----------



## mitz (28. September 2007)

> Ein Blick auf die Cube Homepage informiert ungemein. Das Louise Modell hat wie der Name schon sagt Magura Louise Bremsen, einen DTSwiss Systemlaufradsatz komplett XT-Ausstattung



...aber genau das schreibe ich doch, siehe weiter oben! 

Die Fakten sind klar, aber ich kann mangels Erfahrung nicht bewerten, ob und in welcher Hinsicht die teureren Komponenten eine bessere Performance haben (d.h. ob diese für mich den Mehrpreis wert sind, oder ob ich mir für die 200 Euro lieber leckeres Zubehör kaufe). 
Konkret: Was kann die Louise besser als die K18 (dachte die K18 sei super), wo unterscheiden sich die Laufräder, spüre ich wirklich einen Unterschied zwischen LX- und XT-Kurbel?


----------



## Dämon__ (28. September 2007)

Das mit den 200 Mehrkosten musst du für dich entscheiden, von der Performance sind die beiden bremsen gleich.
Den Unterschied der Beiden Bremsen wirst du in der Praxis eh nicht merken.
bei den Laufrädern ist es wohl eine Gewichts frage, je leichter desto teurer.  
Bei der Kurbel ist kaum ein unterschied , die Xt ist halt eben leichter und einen Tick flüssiger beim Schalten.
Kann aber auch nur Einbildung sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BackfireLX (28. September 2007)

JUHU!!!!

Habe auch gerade mein neues Bike für 2008 bestellt... Auch ein Cube AMS. Allerdings das Cube AMS HPC mit komplett XT und Teamline Lackierung.
Kanns kaum abwarten


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (28. September 2007)

Hallo, welchen Federweg hat das AMS pro K18 vorne und hinten?

Mein Händler hat mir geraten, den Laufradsatz gegen einen Mavic XM-317 Disc mit XT Naben zu tauschen. Ist das Wirklich sinnvoll, sind die Cube Räder so schlecht?

Für welchen Preis wird das 2008er Rad denn so gehandelt?

Vielen Dank für die Entscheidungshilfen.


----------



## S.D. (28. September 2007)

schweffl schrieb:


> @ch666666
> 
> Es ist ein 2008er K18.
> 
> ...



Das 08´er AMS Louise hat leider nicht eine komplette XT-Ausstattung. Kassette und Kette sind "Deore".

Gruss


----------



## let_me_in (28. September 2007)

Rad-und-Lauf schrieb:


> Hallo, welchen Federweg hat das AMS pro K18 vorne und hinten?



In der K18 Aussattung:
Vorne: 85-115mm (ist eine Reba mit U-Turn[man kann den Federweg verstellen])
Hinten: 100mm

Bei der K24 Aussattung:
Vorne: 100mm
Hinten: 100mm




Rad-und-Lauf schrieb:


> Für welchen Preis wird das 2008er Rad denn so gehandelt?



Das sind die "Listenpreise":
*Cube AMS Pro K18: 1799,- *
Cube AMS Pro Louise: 1999,- 
Cube AMS Pro K24: 2199,- 

Über die Laufräder und Naben kann ich dir leider nichts sagen


----------



## BackfireLX (28. September 2007)

Also im Vergleich von K18 und K24 lohnt der Aufpreis auf jeden Fall... bessere LaufrÃ¤der, Bremsen und vor allem die Gabel... da sind 400â¬ mehr gut angelegt.
K18 zu Louise kann ich schwer beurteilen... dafÃ¼r kenn ich die LaufrÃ¤der zu wenig. Aber wenn dein HÃ¤ndler die RÃ¤der gegen Mavic kostenlos tauscht, wÃ¼rd ich das K18 nehmen.

Achja, kann mir jemand was zum Preis vom AMS HPC mit XT sagen? Soll Liste 3300â¬ kosten. Welchen Preis kann euer HÃ¤ndler hier machen?


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (29. September 2007)

Hallo, ich denke ich kann mit der Gabel des K18 leben und auch die Bremse hat im Test sehr gut abgeschnitten, nur eben die Laufräder kann ich nicht einschätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryM1 (29. September 2007)

Das sind die "Listenpreise":
*Cube AMS Pro K18: 1799,- *
Cube AMS Pro Louise: 1999,- 
Cube AMS Pro K24: 2199,- 

Wie schon weiter oben beschrieben hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es auf die Listenpreise bei entsprechender Recherche ganz interessante Rabatte gibt. Also ruhig etwas "googeln" und bei den Shops per Mail den "persönlichen Preis" anfragen.


----------



## BackfireLX (29. September 2007)

Mit dem K18 machste sicher nen guten Kauf. Und wie gesagt... wenn dein Händler die Laufräder "kostenlos" gegen Mavic tauscht, is das Problem doch auch schon beseitigt  Obwohl ich nicht denke, dass die bei dem Preis sooo schlecht sind.
@HarryM1
Wieviel % Rabatt hältst du für realistisch?


----------



## flyingcubic (29. September 2007)

15-20% rabatt gibts bei meinem händler

hab den ams 125 rahmen recht günstig bekommen (760) listenpreis 900


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (29. September 2007)

Ich denke 20% sind beim Bike schon drin, oder?


----------



## jonk0815 (30. September 2007)

Hallo,

wie sieht's denn so mit dem Wippen im Wiegetritt oder bergauf aus? Ist der Unterschied zum Hardtail sehr zu spühren?
Würd mir ja auch so ein Rad gönnen, aber mich schreckt immer noch die Frage um die Haltbarkeit der Hinterbauten ab.
Manche Händler sind ja schon zu deppert 'nen Service für 'ne Federgabel zu machen.  

Was habt ihr da so für Erfahrungen?

Grüsse


----------



## HarryM1 (1. Oktober 2007)

Rad-und-Lauf schrieb:


> Ich denke 20% sind beim Bike schon drin, oder?



Das glaub ich nicht! 20% bekommst Du sicherlich nicht. Also die Nachfrage nach den 2008er Bikes sind aktuell meines Erachtens ziemlich groß, vorallem weil ja die 2007er in den üblichen Größen in den letzten Monaten kaum noch zu haben waren.
Ich denke, wenn Du 10% (max. 15%) bekommst, hast Du ein gutes Geschäft gemacht. Ggf. bekommst  Du noch das ein oder andere Zubehör gratis dazu oder  eben auch mit entsprechendem Rabatt.


----------



## BackfireLX (1. Oktober 2007)

Außer du kaufst dein Rad beim Praktiker... Da gibts 20% auf ALLES!! _(außer Tiernahrung)_
Naja, 10% bekomm ich bei meinem Händler auch auf alles


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Oktober 2007)

jonk0815 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sieht's denn so mit dem Wippen im Wiegetritt oder bergauf aus? Ist der Unterschied zum Hardtail sehr zu spühren?
> Würd mir ja auch so ein Rad gönnen, aber mich schreckt immer noch die Frage um die Haltbarkeit der Hinterbauten ab.
> ...


Also, beim Wiegetritt demnach wie Stark der ist, kommt es schon zum Wippen,hält sich aber in Grenzen.
Es gibt viel schlimmere Bikes, außerdem kannst du den Dämpfer ja sperren.
Bis auf wenige ausnahmen sind die Hinterbauten haltbar,musst nur ab und an die Lager wechseln.
Service mach ich selber,lass doch keine Pappnase an mein Teil.


----------



## Kronos (1. Oktober 2007)

der Rabatt hängt auch immer vom Verhandlungsgeschick ab. Hab letzte Woche ein AMS Pro K24 2007 gekauft für 1800  + Gratiszubehör im Wert von 150 .


----------



## heidelbär (1. Oktober 2007)

jonk0815 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sieht's denn so mit dem Wippen im Wiegetritt oder bergauf aus? Ist der Unterschied zum Hardtail sehr zu spühren?
> Würd mir ja auch so ein Rad gönnen, aber mich schreckt immer noch die Frage um die Haltbarkeit der Hinterbauten ab.
> ...




also fully fahren bedeutet immer etwas "gummikuh reiten" sprich du wirst den gefederten hintern deutlich spüren im gegensatz zum hardtail insbesondere im wiegetritt da bekommst du eigentlich jedes fully (naja-das epic mit dem brain ist da ne ausnahme dafür hat der dämpfer oft mal ansprechprobs) zum wippen wenn du den dämpfer nicht total zusperrst! 

wenn du mehr ein racer bist und dir gerne uphillduelle auf der forstautobahn und dann auch noch oft im längreren wiegetritt gibst, gerne schnell, leicht und unproblematisch unterwegs bist, sprich dein bike zum "reinarbeiten" hernimmst dann bleib lieber beim hardtail!
langer wiegetritt und co sind jeden fullys tot!
lager (hier vor allem das horst link) und auch die lagersitze (wenn die sich weiten kann der ganze rahmen schrott sein!) sind leider nicht auf längere zeit für solche extrembelastungen wie den wiegetritt gebaut.

wenn du aber auch mal gerne etwas entspannter und sanfter unterwegs sein willst dann spricht nix gegen das ams!

ansonsten gönn dir beides -fully fürs gemütliche hardtail zum racern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweffl (1. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

Praktiker wurde ja schon genannt, aber Spaß bei Seite. Natürlich kaufe auch ich gerne so günstig wie möglich, jedoch sollte man auch Bedenken wie oft man noch zu dem Händler möchte. Wenn ich mich gut beraten und aufgehoben fühle dann sind mir 50 oder 100 Schnuppe, denn das Gesamtpaket zählt.

Geiz ist nicht immer geil. Ich hätte mein AMS Pro Louise bei einem anderen Händler nochmals 100 billiger bekommen können, aber dafür keinen Service und und und


----------



## BackfireLX (1. Oktober 2007)

Da geb ich dir Recht, schweffl...
Wo ich mein neues Bike kaufe ist ja auch schon entschieden. Allerdings hab ich auch kein Geld zu verschenken... von daher muss man ja mal wissen, wo man sich ungefÃ¤hr einigen kann... 
Aber wie gesagt... 10% bekomm ich eh. Das macht bei meinem neuen bike schon Ã¼ber 300â¬. Ziemlich viel Geld wie ich finde.


----------



## jonk0815 (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,



> langer wiegetritt und co sind jeden fullys tot!



Sind die Lager immer noch so empfindlich?
Fahr eigentlich fast nur im sitzen die Berge hoch, aber halten sollte das Teil schon, ich möcht eigentlich nicht so viel schrauben!

Wie ist das mit der Haltbarkeit? Kann man als halbwegs versierter Schrauber den Service für den Hinterbau selbst machen? Wo gibts denn Lager usw. her?
Ich möcht nicht auf ner Werkstatt angewiesen sein, hab da schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Grüsse


----------



## norman68 (3. Oktober 2007)

jonk0815 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo

über die Quali der Lager vom 08er kann ich dir nichts sagen. Doch bei meinem 05 haben die Lager an der Lager an der Wippe ca 6500 km gehalten und das Hauptlager war dann nach ca 8000 km fertig. Das tauschen hab ich selber gemacht und war für mich so weit null Problem. Gekauft habe ich alles über eBay. Dort findest die passenten Lager an Hand der Nummer im 10er Pack für wenig Geld. Hab damals für 10 Lager für die Wippe und Horst-Link(stimmt das?) die Lager mit der Nummer 698RS nicht mal 10 Euro gezaht. Auch waren die für das Hauptlager auch nicht teurer. Mein Händler wollte für einen Satz, das heist 6 mal die 698RS und 2 mal die für das Hauptlager über 35 Euro was mir dann doch zu viel war und ich sie mir bei eBay geholt habe. Einbau ist auch kein Problem wenn du etwas geschickt bist. Du solltest aber die Lager vor der Montage am besten eine Nacht in die Tiefkühtruhe legen dann kannst du sie viel einfacher montieren.

Ciao Norman


----------



## mitz (4. Oktober 2007)

Wie sieht es denn bei einem Fully mit dem alltäglichen Wartungs-/ Plfegeaufwand aus? Muss ich z.B. vor jeder Feierabendrunde den Luftdruck in den Dämpfern kontrollieren? Ist der Hinterbau mit den ganzen Gelenken empfindlich/wartungsintensiv? Außerdem soll man die Federelemente angeblich regelmäßig (jährlich) warten lassen, stimmt das und wieviel kostet sowas?
Ich schraube zwar gelegentlich mal ganz gerne am Rad, aber das soll nicht zur lästigen Pflichtaufgabe vor und nach jeder Tour werden.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## norman68 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo mitz,

bei meinem 05 Pro sind Manitou Elemente verbaut und die halten die Luft ohne Probleme. Hab da alle 3 - 4 Monate mal kontrolliert und mußt da fast nie was nach pumpen. Auch was die Pflege an geht ist es nicht sehr viel mehr wie jedes andere Bike auch was da zu machen ist. Zumindest hab ich da nie mehr gemacht wie an meinem HT. Den jährlichen Kundendienst schreibt eigendlich nur FOX so genau vor damit du die Garantie nicht verliehrst und dort kostet der dann auch richtig Geld.

Ciao Norman


----------



## jonk0815 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,



> Den jährlichen Kundendienst schreibt eigendlich nur FOX so genau vor damit du die Garantie nicht verliehrst und dort kostet der dann auch richtig Geld.



Ja, aber ich hab festgestellt, dass die Fox Gabeln und vor allem die Dämpfer inzwischen 'nen sehr grossen Marktanteil haben. Wenn die Räder serienmässig auf die Teile abgestimmt sind ist es halt schwer was gleichwertiges zu finden, wenn's denn der Händler überhaupt vorm Kauf wechselt.

Grüsse


----------



## norman68 (4. Oktober 2007)

jonk0815 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ja sicher ist der Marktanteil von FOX zur Zeit sehr groß. Was aber schon immer so war das es Zeitweise eine Marke gibt die da mehr vertreten ist wie die anderen. Schau doch nur mal was z.B. 2005 meist verbaut war. Zu der Zeit hattest du fast überall Manitou verbaut davor war es mal RS und jetzt ist es halt zur Zeit FOX. Gut die Gabel und Dämpfer sind echt nicht schlecht doch wenn ich mir die normalen Preise der FOX Sachen so ansehe finde ich diese doch sehr teuer. Der Mehrpreis den die kosten finde ich persönlich viel zu hoch. Selber hab ich ja an einem Bike FOX Gabel und Dämpfer doch wie schon geschrieben mein Cube mit Manitou fahr ich auch sehr gerne.

Ciao Norman


----------



## heidelbär (5. Oktober 2007)

jonk0815 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was du für einen lagersatz so zahlen musst/kannst hat ja norman (km-laufleistungen der lager stimmt mit meinen erfahrungen ungefähr überein) gut beschrieben und vor allem für das ams ist ja hier im forum schon alles sehr gut beschrieben und durchgekaut worden (siehe auch threats von freddy walker zwecks hauptschwinge und zerlegen!)
somit dürfte das ams keine weiteren schwierigkeiten für einigermassen versierte schrauber sein  wenn man sich schön an die tipps hält !

nur muss einem klar sein dass ein fully sehr viel mehr aufwand an pflege/wartung/geld auch nach dem kauf kostet schliesslich fordern lager und dämpfer ihren tribut.
und jeder fully-fahrer kommt früher oder später nicht an der berühmten "knack-knarz-krankheit" seines radls vorbei - manche haben deswegen ihren gefederten hintern entnervt wieder gegen ein hardtail eingetauscht - illusionen sollte man sich da nicht machen dass man von der nervenden knackerei/knarzerei verschont bleibt  - manche triffts halt früher manche später.
regelmässiges aushängen des dämpfers zwecks kontrolle ob sich hinterbau noch schön seidig bewegen lässt sowie kontrolle von seitlichem spiel (lagersitze!) und anzugsmomente der lagerschrauben sollten schon so alle 300-400km eingeplant werden ebenso wie eine jährliche zerlegung/säuberung der ganzen geschichte (bei viel schlammeinlagen ist aufwand natürlich höher!).

es gibt natürlich noch die schöne seite des fullys  - nicht nur die geschichte des komforts - sondern auch vielmehr der bodenhaftung - die geile wegstrecke zur reintalangerhütte ab bockhütte z.b. da hast du bergauf an den drei/vier sehr kniffligen stellen eindeutig den joker wenn es den hardtailfahrern den sattel in den hintern haut und das hinterrad abhebt oder sie die tollsten verrenkungen auf ihrem bike machen um nicht den grip unter dem hinterrad zu verlieren.
fully hat also auch vorteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitz (8. Oktober 2007)

> und jeder fully-fahrer kommt früher oder später nicht an der berühmten "knack-knarz-krankheit" seines radls vorbei



Äh, was genau meinst Du mit dieser Krankheit? Knarzen die Lager am Hinterbau? Lässt sich das durch Austausch oder einfetten beheben, oder muß man dann mit den Nebengeräuschen leben? 
Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich es lange auf einem quietschenden Bike aushalte... Haben andere auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht, und was kann man dagegen machen?

Gruß vom langsam zum Hardtail tendierenden
Michael


----------



## HolgerK (8. Oktober 2007)

Morgen,

meine Erfahrungen aus meinem Semesterjob in einem großen Fahrradshop sind da aber anders. Wenn was knarzt kommt es in der Regel aus dem Bereich Sitz/Sitzstrebe oder Kurbel und Pedale. Egal ob Fully oder Hardtail. 

Wir hatten diesen Sommer nur ein Rad im Shop, dass sehr schwer ruhig zu stellen war und das war ein Hardtail mit Rahmenproblem. 

Wenn das Bike richtig gepflegt ist, heißt alle Schrauben richtig angezogen und alles geschmiert ist, dann ist das Bike auch ruhig.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (18. Oktober 2007)

HALLO

habe heute mein AMS pro Louise bekommen, einfach beeindruckend.

Lieferzeit war knapp 14 Tage. Ausstattung und Optik einfach umwerfend. Sobald ich erste Fahreindrücke habe, schreibe ich diese nieder.


----------



## LoB (18. Oktober 2007)

Und Bilder nich vergessen ne?!


----------



## cube xc4 (18. Oktober 2007)

Welche Farbe ?? Was hast du den bezahlt - so in etwa?


----------



## LAforce (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen

nach einem Monat Wartezeit ist mein AMS Pro 2008 Louise auch angekommen. Der erste Eindruck war schon der Hammer --> Optik, Verarbeitung usw. ... konnte keine Mängel feststellen.
Werde heute noch nach der Arbeit mal ne Runde drehen und bestimmt auch nen Paar Bilder schießen. Werde dann berichten.

@Rad-und-Lauf: Wie packen deine Maguras denn? Hast du sie schon eingefahren? Bin erst gestern 10 Minuten ums Haus gefahren und da war die Bremswirkung noch nicht berauschend.
THX

Gruß
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freddy_walker (19. Oktober 2007)

LAforce schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> @Rad-und-Lauf: Wie packen deine Maguras denn? Hast du sie schon eingefahren? Bin erst gestern 10 Minuten ums Haus gefahren und da war die Bremswirkung noch nicht berauschend.
> ...


 
...einbremsen, einbremsen, einbremsen...
Ich war auch erst erschrocken, aber nach der Einbremsung (wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, brauche ich jetzt nur noch 1 Finger um abzusteigen...

Gruß, F.


----------



## HarryM1 (19. Oktober 2007)

freddy_walker schrieb:


> ...einbremsen, einbremsen, einbremsen...
> Ich war auch erst erschrocken, aber nach der Einbremsung (wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, brauche ich jetzt nur noch 1 Finger um abzusteigen...
> 
> Gruß, F.



Äh, ... also ich hab mein AMS Pro schon ein paar Wochen, musste aber gleich ein paar Wochen pausieren, nachdem ich bei der ersten großen Ausfahrt gleich bös abgestiegen bin.
Jetzt solls wieder losgehen. Nur den Zwang des Einbremsens hab ich wohl übersehen... Was sieht die Anleitung vor?


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (19. Oktober 2007)

LoB schrieb:


> Und Bilder nich vergessen ne?!



Das Bike sieht genau so aus wie auf der Cube Internet Seite, besser kann ich es auch nicht fotografieren.

Das mit den Bremsen stimmt, meine funktionieren auch nicht so wirklich, aber sobald der Regen nachläßt und das Wetter etwas besser wird, werde ich mit dem "Einbremsen" beginnen.


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (19. Oktober 2007)

@Rad-und-Lauf: Wie packen deine Maguras denn? Hast du sie schon eingefahren? Bin erst gestern 10 Minuten ums Haus gefahren und da war die Bremswirkung noch nicht berauschend.


Alles genau wie bei dir. Hast du die Dämpferelemente schon eingestellt? Bist du damit auf Anhieb klar gekommen? Habe jetzt alles wie in den Anleitungen eingestellt, bin gespannt wie man damit fährt?


----------



## schweffl (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich habe auch gestern meine 1. Runde gedreht. Naja, war nur ne kurze Tour, da ich diverse Einstellunge getestet habe. Aber ich bin absolut begeistert. 

Bilder kommen noch.

Entgegen der Serienausstattung habe ich bei meinem Louise-Modell jedoch SRAM X.9 Schaltung.


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

auch ich bin gestern mal 20 km gerollt, habe ein bisschen eingestellt und getestet. Der Fox Dämpfer ist wirklich klasse, geringes Wippen und man hat das Gefühl wesentlich mehr Federweg als 100 mm zu haben.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich einen etwas steileren und kürzeren Vorbau montiere, wenn man mal eine 4 vor dem Alter stehen hat ist eine entspannte Sitzposition oft von Vorteil. Wie verändert sich das Fahrverhalten?

Die Gabel kannte ich bereits, arbeitet einfach super feinfühlig. Mal sehen, wenn sich alles eingefahren hat wie es bleibt. Bin auch gespannt wie sich die Züge im Dauerbetrieb verhalten, arbeiten schon immer leicht am Hinterbau, evtl. müßte man die Kabel etwas schützen, ich weiß nur noch nicht womit. Am Montag klebe ich noch das Unterrohr und evtl. Scheuerstellen ab und dann kann es losgehen.


----------



## schweffl (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich bin auch schon 42 und habe mich auch auf Grund dieser Tatsache für dieses Bike entschieden. Soll ja für lange Zeit die letzte Anschaffung in diesem Bereich sein.


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe auch schon so einiges an Bikes probiert und hoffe das ich jetzt für eine Weile einen neuen Begleiter gefunden habe.


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Oktober 2007)

Rad-und-Lauf schrieb:


> evtl. müßte man die Kabel etwas schützen, ich weiß nur noch nicht womit. Am Montag klebe ich noch das Unterrohr und evtl. Scheuerstellen ab und dann kann es losgehen.



Die kannst du mit den Jagwire schützen die aber normalerweise dabei sind.
Am besten ist es aber du legst die Züge nach außen.


----------



## LAforce (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

also ich bin letzten Freitag nochmal ne halbe Stunde (bevor es dunkel wurde) gefahren. Es ging aber nur über befestigte Radwege zu nen Kollegen, um das schicke Bike zu präsentieren.
An den Dämpfereinstellungen habe ich noch nicht gespielt, hatte ich bisher noch keine Zeit zu. Das muss ich mir mal in Ruhe ansehen. Finde aber, dass es schon in der Auslieferungseinstellung sehr gut funktioniert. Habe kein lästiges wippen bemerken können. Auch der Vortieb ist nicht zu verachten. Ich persönlich wiege um die 77 Kilo. Ich denke erst nach einer längeren Tour werde ich feststellen wo noch Optimierungsbedarf ist. Hubbel auf der Straße, Bordsteinen ect. wurde einfach glattgebügelt.
Auf dem Weg habe ich dann immer mal zwischendurch etwas härter gebremst. Auf dem letzten Stück merkte man schon ,dass sich die Wirkung verbesste. Wenn es nach längerem Einbremsen nicht optimal ist, kommen die Serienbeläge raus.

@HarryM1: Weswegen musstest du absteigen? Keine Bremswirkung??

Tschöö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freddy_walker (23. Oktober 2007)

Rad-und-Lauf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ...
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich einen etwas steileren und kürzeren Vorbau montiere, wenn man mal eine 4 vor dem Alter stehen hat ist eine entspannte Sitzposition oft von Vorteil. Wie verändert sich das Fahrverhalten?
> ...


 
Ein kürzerer Vorbau bringt ein direkteres Fahrverhalten, was in Single-Trails und bergauf von enormem Vorteil ist - ich habe bei meinem AMS von 110 auf 70mm umgebaut - perfekt - hätte ich schon viel eher machen sollen - außerdem wird die Sitzposition definitv ENTSPANNTER - gerade in unserem Alter ein echter Vorteil...   

Gruß, F.


----------



## HarryM1 (26. Oktober 2007)

LAforce schrieb:


> @HarryM1: Weswegen musstest du absteigen? Keine Bremswirkung??
> 
> Tschöö



An mangelnder Bremswirkung hat das sicherlich nicht gelegen. Mangelnde Fahrtechnik ist wohl treffender... Bin MB-Neueinsteiger und auch mit Klicker-Pedalen hatte ich bisher nichts am Hut. Angesichts dieser Tatsache hätte ich mit nem Kumpel nicht in den Wald auf nen Trail sollen... Zu diesen widrigen Umständen kam halt noch ein vom Sturm gefällter Baum hinzu, auf den ich gefallen bin... Dem Bike ist dafür aber nix passiert!


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (28. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen,

ich werde heute noch mal ein Runde drehen, dass Wetter soll ja halten. Bin gespannt, ob die Bremsen jetzt mehr Wirkung zeigen.


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (3. November 2007)

Hallo, so jetzt habe ich schon ein paar Kilometer mit dem neuen Rad zurückgelegt. Ich bin einfach nur begeistert. Die Bremsen sind geräuschlos und zeigen seit einigen Kilometern richtig Biss. Das Rad beschleunigt super und auch sonst hatte ich noch kein Rad, mit dem ich so zufrieden war, wie mit dem AMS pro. Habe zur Sicherheit die Züge noch an den evtl. gefährdeten Stellen mit Jagwire Schützern verstärkt, aber nur zur Vorsicht. 

Die Kräfte für die Schaltung sind etwas höher als bei den älteren Gruppen von Shimano, aber kein wirkliches Problem.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr den so mit dem AMS pro 2008 gemacht?


----------



## ]:-> (3. November 2007)

hi,
wie ist das denn nun mit dem gewicht vom AMS Pro Louise (2008)? Angegeben mit 11,8 kg.
Inwieweit eignet sich das Bike für Marathon - v.a. was die SItzposition angeht?

danke euch


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (4. November 2007)

Hallo, Gewicht nach meiner Personenwaage korrekt.

Ideales Bike für Touren und Marathon. Trotz 115 mm Federweg vorne klettert es sehr gut, da die Geometrie des Rahmens genügend Gewicht nach vorne bringt. Bei längeren Passagen lohnt es sich auch die Gabel abzusenken, dann sind auch steile Rampen ohne Wiege Tritt jederzeit zu fahren.

Ich bin wirklich begeistert.


----------



## biker1967 (5. November 2007)

Hallo,
werde mir auch ein AMS Pro in 18 zulegen. 

Allerdings den Rahmenkit. Denn ich hab ein Hardtail, dessen Teile ich für den Rahmen verwenden will. Der Ht.-Rahmen wird weiter verwendet als Stadtgurke.

Einzig Kurbelgarnitur wird direkt beim Händler als Neuteil genommen - Hollowtech II Garnitur. Weiß noch ned ob LX oder XT. Mal schauen.


----------



## Boono (12. November 2007)

Hallo
Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich des Dämpfers der beim AMS Pro 100 verbaut ist(Float RP23). Kann ich diesen ständig auf der Propedal Stufe 1 belassen??
Ich habe nämlich keine Lust vor jedem Anstieg oder vor jeder Abfahrt zwischen Offen und Propedal hin und her zu wechseln. 
Schadet es dem Dämpfer wenn ich diesen ständig auf Stufe 1 belasse??


----------



## Tim2401 (13. November 2007)

Ich will mir auch das AMS Pro 2008 zulegen, jedoch das Modell für 1799. Der Unterscheid zum Louise sind ja die Bremsen (Formula Oro K18 statt Magura Louise) und die Laufräder. 

Inwieweit merkt man da einen Unterschied? Man kann ja die Teile immer noch nach einer Zeit gegen höherwertige ersetzen.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Lohnt es sich, dieses Modell zu kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CopyMaster (13. November 2007)

Den LRS würd ich tauschen. Hab ich bei meinem AMS auch gemacht. Mein Händler wollte dafür 100 Euro Aufpreis.


----------



## Tim2401 (13. November 2007)

Welchen LRS hast du dir dann draufgemacht? Ich bin den, der original drauf ist noch nicht gefahren (Nabe: ?Speichen:ALEX EN ... ? ), lediglich den XRC 180. Den fand ich sehr gut, v.a. was die Performance betrifft. Er sit meiner Meinung nach sehr schnell und scheint mir recht steif zu sein. 

Hatte mir überlegt noch eine XT Kurbel (statt LX) dranzumachen und evtl. einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau (90mm).

Ansonsten muss ich sagen ist das Bike genial. Die Bremsen (K18) dfand ich auch sehr gut, über die Standfestigkeit kann ich leider nichts sagen, bin nurt 20 Km Probegefahren mit einem Louise Modell (Rabe München). Anfang des jahres gibt es dort wieder Special editions von Cube (SE) , wie es 2007 schon der Fall war. Dann bekommt man zu dem gleichen Preis ein XTR Schaltwerk dazu.


----------



## CopyMaster (13. November 2007)

Na den XRC180 eben, wie er in den teureren Austattungsvarianten drin ist.


----------



## sonic00 (19. November 2007)

Bin heute auch das AMS Pro K24 Probe gefahren und habe gleich zugeschlagen.
Hab das K24 in Racing Red genommen...morgen kann ich es abholen  
Nachdem mein Lieber Händler mir 20% gegeben hat, brauchte ich echt nicht mehr lange nachdenken...
Freue mich schon auf die erste richtige Ausfahrt!!


----------



## Alivee (22. November 2007)

Guten Tag! Sagen Sie bitte das Realgewicht vorzu Cube AMS Pro 100 (2008) K24 und LOUISE ?
Danke !!!


----------



## schweffl (22. November 2007)

Hi sonic,

stell mal ein paar Bilder von deinem K24 in rot ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druha78 (27. März 2008)

Servus! Wie ist eigentlich der Dämpfer Manitou Radium RL im Vergleich zum Fox RP23? Spürt man da wirklich den Unterschied? Denn sonst ist das Messemodell von AMS Pro fast gleichzusetzen mit dem K18-Modell. Außer einpaar Kleinigkeiten sind sie fast identisch. Die Frage ist noch, ob sie überhaupt den gleichen Rahmen haben...  Weiß da jemand von euch mehr davon???


----------



## norman68 (27. März 2008)

druha78 schrieb:


> Servus! Wie ist eigentlich der Dämpfer Manitou Radium RL im Vergleich zum Fox RP23? Spürt man da wirklich den Unterschied? Denn sonst ist das Messemodell von AMS Pro fast gleichzusetzen mit dem K18-Modell. Außer einpaar Kleinigkeiten sind sie fast identisch. Die Frage ist noch, ob sie überhaupt den gleichen Rahmen haben...  Weiß da jemand von euch mehr davon???



Sicher ist das ein grosser Unterschied was die zwei Dämpfer betrifft, für mich zu mindest. Ist ungefähr so wie einer Manitou Black SPV und einer FOX Float. Sie federn zwar beide doch die eine macht ihre Arbeit halt besser.
Zu deiner Fragen wegen den Rahmen. Wenn es ein Messemodell AMS PRO ist dann ist es der gleiche Rahmen den die sind ja anodisiert nicht wie bei den AMS Comp Modell lackiert. Das ist aber dann auch schon der einzige Unterschied.


----------



## LAforce (28. März 2008)

Hier mal 2 Pics von meinem AMS 100 Louise vom ersten Tag:











Sorry für die schlechte Qualität, würde mit dem Handy geschossen.
Aktuelle Fotos folgen die Tage.


----------

